# Got A Surprise!



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a very nice surprise from a friend the other day! She came up and pulled out a shoe box with holes in the top of it, and guess what? There was two little Cream Legbars in it! One male and one female. They're so cute! I just got some Black Copper, Cuckoo, and Blue Copper Marans chicks the other day, so when they grow up I will put some of my lesser Marans hens with the pair of Cream Legbars and the eggs they lay will hatch out Olive Eggers!  Looking forward to getting eggs! I wish they would grow faster, lol.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Awe they are so cute and sweet.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Gotta love a friend bearing chicks. Congratulations.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! That is a neat treat!


Jim


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations !!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a wonderful friend you have! Wish I had a friend like that!


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

That was very sweet! It's nice to have good friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I have been so blessed! I first met her when she stopped by to buy some American Game and White Leghorn hatching eggs. She came almost every week to buy some and she worked in the bakery near hear and she would bring me and my family sweets and I would give her eggs if I didn't have many and sometimes I would just give them to her anyway. She is a wonderful lady and I am very blessed to know her.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Brenda is giving me some Buff orpington crossed with Silkie hatching eggs, so I can't wait to see what they look like. Most likely like big fat buff colored abonibal snowmen


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are a few more pics of the Cream Legbar pair!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i like the girl

i guess the boy is a keeper too


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

He'll have to be, they are the only two, lol.  Hopefully they will both be good looking SQ birds.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats marans guy 
I am almost jealous! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks! lol


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I have some Cream Legbar hatching eggs coming in the mail to set under one of my American Game hens. Hopefully they will do good. They're supposed to arrive today.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

The chicks are lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are the eggs I got in the mail. They have been set for about a week now, but this is the first time I've had time to post them. The blue doesn't show up good in the pictures. She put some extra BCM eggs in there too!  I will post some updated pictures of the CL chicks soon.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Good looking eggs MG. I know how hard it is to take pics of blue eggs. 
Good luck hatching.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks LW!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Your welcome. I look forward to seeing this hatch.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of the pair.  Do they look like their supposed to?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know if they look like they are suppose to but they sure are pretty.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Somehow my cream legbar lays white eggs.


Backyard chicken and beekeeper.
1 Buff Orpington 
1 Austrolorp
1 Polish
1 Cream Legbar
1 Ameraucana black


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

hildar said:


> I don't know if they look like they are suppose to but they sure are pretty.


Thanks! I figured out through a Cream Legbar facebook group, that they aren't supposed to have that goldish color, but I will keep them anyway, lol. They are my first ones and I would hate to get rid of them. Their parents are just beautiful too! Plus, they lay a beautiful blue egg!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Olof said:


> Somehow my cream legbar lays white eggs.
> 
> Backyard chicken and beekeeper.
> 1 Buff Orpington
> ...


Alot of people sell chicks as Cream Legbars and they aren't. Some people don't know that they are and some do. You need to be sure when you buy them that they lay a blue egg and you need to see pictures of them. Depending on whether or not you care about them meeting the standard, I know a few good people to get them from. I got this pair from a friend who has them and I got my hatching eggs from another friend that I know.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

She is from a reputable breeder. She looks exactly like all the cream legbars in any photo I have see.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That's weird...

I got some eggs from a lady that were white, but she said the next generation will lay blue. I don't know alot about the breed though, these are my first.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I know nothing about the breed but if you want to make a following generation lay blue you breed to a blue egg layer. So say I have a leghorn and I want blue egg layers, if breed to a true Ameraucauna, the subsequent babies will be blue egg layers (basically). If she had cream leg bars that laid white eggs due to a high percentage of whatever breed in the mix, by breeding them to a true blue egg laying cream bar, she'd get blue laying chicks. Breed those back to the blue laying leg bar and she'd theoretically increase the blue in the eggs. 
If you buy a white egg layer, in principal it's get will not lay blue eggs unless it's bred to a blue egg layer. So your white eggs contain chicks birthed from a white layer and sired by a blue layer.

If they're laying brown, I don't know what to tell you other than they aren't pure. They may very well look like the breed hey are supposed to be and have a high percentage of the blood, but down the line there was a brown layer introduced and it's hard to breed that out. 

I know diddly squat about cream leg bars, but that is the science of egg colour, and that should maintain regardless of breed.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is a picture I took today.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

MaransGuy said:


> Here is a picture I took today.


fine looking cockerel !


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks! I have a trio of CL just hatch too.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures of the Cream legbars! They are coming along so well!  There is also a updated picture of the younger ones I had hatch out.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's some pictures I took today.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

aww getting so big! They are beautiful MG!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you! I am very pleased with them. I'm really looking forward to getting those blue eggs! lol


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

MG, what is their personality like?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They're not as flighty as I thought they would be. I can walk in the pen and they will almost be standing on my feet. If I had taken more time with them and tried to tame them then I'm sure I would be able to hold them now. They aren't too mean to other chickens, they get along pretty well. They're in a pen with some younger game chicks now.


----------

